
Explosion rocks Beirut, injuring thousands across Lebanese capital - Symmetry
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/04/middleeast/beirut-explosion-port-intl/
======
pacificmint
A reddit thread [1] collected 10 different angles of the explosion:

Angle 1: [https://streamable.com/xmmoa7](https://streamable.com/xmmoa7)

Angle 2: [https://streamable.com/nscx9m](https://streamable.com/nscx9m)

Angle 3: [https://streamable.com/zbjj5f](https://streamable.com/zbjj5f)

Angle 4: [https://streamable.com/saoafz](https://streamable.com/saoafz)

Angle 5: [https://streamable.com/4ga1vb](https://streamable.com/4ga1vb)

Angle 6: [https://streamable.com/lmivb2](https://streamable.com/lmivb2)

Angle 7: [https://streamable.com/mcy82f](https://streamable.com/mcy82f)

Angle 8: [https://streamable.com/zg9oal](https://streamable.com/zg9oal)

Angle 9: [https://streamable.com/zykkj6](https://streamable.com/zykkj6)

Angle 10: [https://streamable.com/22e152](https://streamable.com/22e152)

[1]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/i3mb1v/large_bla...](https://old.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/i3mb1v/large_blast_in_beirut_port_area_rocks_lebanons/g0cc3uw/)

------
nabla9
It seems to have been confiscated ammonium nitrate. It had been in storage
there since 2014.

~~~
emiliobumachar
Might be the hindsight talking, but, it seems so reckless to store it in a
city for so long. Do other port authorities do this?

~~~
dencodev
The list of reckless things our leaders do seems to be endless. This isn't
really surprising to me.

~~~
TomMarius
Every day I understand Musk's desire for Mars more. I hope I'll be able to get
a ticket. I don't think Earth can survive the next 100 years without a
_serious_ change - and the "leaders" and other "elites" are trying their best
to hold on to power.

~~~
guenthert
It'll take much less recklessness tough, to take out a mars colony, once there
is one. And a mars colony which can survive w/o regular support from earth is
not even on the horizon.

~~~
TomMarius
Which could lead to elevated responses to recklessness that we are unable to
get here on Earth. Same as with other kinds of death, the faster it is, the
stronger the reaction, and vice versa.

------
ilstormcloud
There is conflicting report about the cause of the explosion. Some say the
warehouse that caught fire was storing fireworks, others state the warehouse
was storage for confiscated highly explosive materials.

The Footage of the explosion looks like what a layman like me would expect a
low yield nuclear explosion to look like.

In any case, sad to see this happen.

~~~
java-man
It _does not_ look like a low yield nuclear explosion.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHiihPD7bLM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHiihPD7bLM)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u3xywbrHS8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u3xywbrHS8)
1:43 mark

------
ChuckMcM
This was a pretty huge explosion. It reminded me of the Thiokol rocket engine
factory explosion in Henderson NV.

Given how visible the shockwave is in the videos, I would guess you could get
a nominal estimate of the explosion energy by calculating shockwave volume
over time. The video rate of the camera would give you time between
measurements, and google maps could probably provide the building distances.

~~~
nabla9
Locals have found news from few years back that says 2,750 tons of NOX. was
confiscated and stored in the port.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Wow, if that pans out it would be exceptionally negligent to store that stuff
like that.

One of the things about being a military brat was that I got to see a number
of ammunition storage locations which are easily recognized by their
subterranean reinforced bunkers separated by distance :-)

------
DSingularity
Feel bad for the Lebanese. Can’t catch a break.

